# Nippy Angel



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey All,

my new koi angel seems overly nippy and chases everyone around the place. he is 1/2 the size of the other fish but is a bleeding terror. any ideas apart from time out and does time out help them in anyway?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

is he old enough to be breeding?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

dont u think i would know the diff between nippyness and courting? 

He is HALF the size of the other fish! do u honestly think he/she will be ready to breed?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

srry wasnt thinking
??do the other angels pick back on it??
and if not i dont know more than you so gl...


----------

